# Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April








*Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"​*Ein erfreuter Kommentar

Ich freue mich ja immer, wenn Angler und Angeln in den Medien der Nichtanglerpresse erscheinen - und positiv berichtet wird.

So, wie auch im folgenden Artikel auf refinery29.de:
_Warum Frauen fischen: „Ich hatte Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs, also ging ich angeln"_
http://www.refinery29.de/warum-frauen-fischen

Ich behaupte ja immer, gerade in Deutschland sind viele Angler froh, wenn nicht so viele Frauen angeln, damit die Herren mal "flüchten" können..

Das könnte zumindest ein Grund sein (neben überbordender Bürokratie, bis man angeln darf), warum bei uns nur ca. 5% der Angler Frauen sind, laut Bericht in Lettland, Skandinavien, Kanada und den USA  zwischen 15 und 36%.

Es wird berichtet von der Musikerin Jadu (ich gebe zu, die Musikerin kannte ich bis dato nicht, wahrscheinlich Musikrichtung, die nicht zu meinem Alter passt, nehm ich an), die durch ihren Mann zum Angeln kam, Fliegenfischen liebt und inzwischen an einem Natursee in MeckPomm ein Haus mit Boot zum Angeln habe.

Das Angeln habe sie "learning bei doing" gelernt und dann auch die ersten Barsche und Hechte gefangen.

Auch in Mexiko war sie schon zum Tarpon angeln wie auch in Neuseeland auf Forellen.

Ihre Songtexte würden ihr oft beim Angeln einfallen:
_In der Natur ist Jadu so bei sich, dass ihr Songtexte einfallen. „Angeln erdet. Man wird aber auch kreativ, denn man hat Zeit Gedanken zu verfolgen ohne abgelenkt zu werden."_

Witzig im Artikel wiederum, dass ein "Sprecher des DAFV", Marcel Weichenhan, damit zitiert wird, der DAFV hätte  700.000 Mitglieder.....

Bestenfalls noch knappe 600.000 nach den vielen Kündigungen, davon wohl auch real zwischen 10 - 20% weniger wegen vieler Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften.

Er meint im Artikel, dass das jagen und sammeln in den Genen der Männer liegen würde und deshalb so wenig Frauen angeln..

Nun ja.....

Da haben dann deutsche Frauen wohl entweder andere Gene:
_Das könnte zumindest ein Grund (neben überbordender Bürokratie, bis man angeln darf) sein, warum bei uns nur ca. 5% der Angler Frauen sind, laut Bericht in Lettland, Skandinavien, Kanada und den USA  zwischen 15 und 36%._ - oder es haben Lettland, Skandinavien, Kanada und den USA in ihren Ländern jeweils bessere Verbände, die den Zugang zum Angeln weniger bürokratisch gestalten konnten als der kraft- und saft- und wirkungslose DAFV...

Seis drum - es geht ja um angelnde  Frauen.

So wird noch von einer angelnden, 28-jährigen Hamburgerin erzählt. 

Deren Statement zum Schluss brachte mich dann echt zum Schmunzeln:
_Sihem erzählt, dass sie oft mit ihren Jungs neun Stunden auf dem Wasser war, dann bei drei Grad Celsius und Windstärke 24 km/h zurückgerudert sind und dabei „nicht mal einen Barsch im Boot hatten. That's life. Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man. Was man daraus lernt – und das habe ich schon meiner 12-jährigen Nichte gepredigt:* Finger weg von Fuckboys und schlechten Ködern. Du lockst damit nur kleine verzweifelte Fische an, die will und braucht keiner im Leben."*_

---------------------------------------------------​
Ich als bekanntermaßen bekennender Macho freue mich besonders über solche selbstbewussten Frauen, die meinen vollsten Respekt und Anerkennung haben.

Wenn sie dann noch angeln, umso besser.

Wenn dann in dem Artikel die Frauen noch erzählen von Jagdfieber, Leidenschaft, zur Ruhe kommen, den Genuss beim Drill der Fische, wenn es dazu um Damen geht, die aus "hippen"  Branchen wie Musik und Mode kommen:
*Das kann Angeln wie Anglern nur gut tun!*

Ich finde den Artikel rund um Angeln und Anglerinnen von Edith Löhle auf refinery29.de, einer Seite eigentlich um FASHION, BEAUTY, BODY & SOUL, LIFESTYLE und ENTERTAINMENT, ganz hervorragend gelungen und bedanke mich dafür.

Und ich empfehle allen Anglern und Anglerinnnen die Lektüre...:
http://www.refinery29.de/warum-frauen-fischen

Thomas  Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*

*Aktualisierung 8 Uhr 58*

Ich hatte mich gleich mit der Kollegin und Autorin in Verbindung gesetzt, ihren tollen Artikel gelobt und auf unsere Veröffentlichung hingewiesen..

Dazu von Edith Löhle als Teil der Antwort an mich mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen:
"Mir ist es wichtig, auch abseits unserer zu erwartenden Bereiche zu berichten und Aufmerksamkeit für solche “Herzensthemen” zu generieren."

Ich kann nur sagen:
DANKE und WEITER SO!!!!!


----------



## PAFischer (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*

Ich glaube, dass Frauen in Deutschland deshalb einen so geringen Anteil ausmachen, weil sie eben häufig belächelt werden, oder wir Männer immer den drang haben, alles besser zu wissen (angeltechnisch) oder immer helfen / behüten wollen. 

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass das vielen Frauen gehörig auf die Nerven geht und es deshalb gleich bleiben lassen.

Für mich pers. ist eine Frau am Wasser auch nicht anders als ein Kerl. Beides sind Angler.

Würde man Frauen beim Angeln als selbstverständlich erachten / behandeln, wären es sicherlich mehr.

Die Anglerinnen die ich kenne würden die meisten Kerle in Grund und Boden angeln.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich meine Frau dazu begeistern könnte, aber Ihr ist das zu "langweilig". Die kommt höchstens mit, wenn der Grill oder Kocher mitkommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Für mich pers. ist eine Frau am Wasser auch nichts anders als ein Kerl. Beides sind Angler.


Cooles Statement, das auch ich als bekennender Macho so unterschreiben würde...


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*

Hallo,

bei uns im Verein zahlen Frauen, deren Ehemänner Mitglied sind, nur die Hälfte des Jahresbeitrags. Trotzdem ist deren Anzahl übersichtlich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*

Das wiederum finde ich unfair in Zeiten angestrebter Gleichberechtigung - gleiche Rechte, gleiche Pflichten, gleiche Kosten.....


----------



## PAFischer (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*

So lange es umgekehrt genauso ist, finde ich die Regelung wirklich gut. Quasi eine Partnermitgliedschaft.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wiederum finde ich unfair in Zeiten angestrebter Gleichberechtigung - gleiche Rechte, gleiche Pflichten, gleiche Kosten.....



Dann müssten dann auch Sonderberichte / -meldungen und der Hype über angelnde Frauen wegfallen 

Mir ist es völlig egal, ob ne Frau angelt oder nicht


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*



PAFischer schrieb:


> So lange es umgekehrt genauso ist, finde ich die Regelung wirklich gut. Quasi eine Partnermitgliedschaft.




Hallo,

wäre umgekehrt genauso, nur ist dieser Fall bis jetzt nicht aufgetreten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Reg A. (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich gleich mit der Kollegin und Autorin in Verbindung gesetzt, ihren tollen Artikel gelobt und auf unsere Veröffentlichung hingewiesen..
> 
> Dazu von Edith Löhle als Teil der Antwort an mich mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen:
> "Mir ist es wichtig, auch abseits unserer zu erwartenden Bereiche zu berichten und Aufmerksamkeit für solche “Herzensthemen” zu generieren."
> ...



Ganz genau, find ich wirklich löblich, gerade dann, wenn's eigentlich nicht so zu den Zielthemen gehört #6



PAFischer schrieb:


> Für mich pers. ist eine Frau am Wasser auch nicht anders als ein Kerl. Beides sind Angler



So sieht's aus. Hab da bisher auch keine Unterschiede gemacht.



PAFischer schrieb:


> So lange es umgekehrt genauso ist, finde ich  die Regelung wirklich gut. Quasi eine Partnermitgliedschaft.



Eben, gleiches Recht für alle. Ne "Ehepartnerregelung" ist doch was tolles, gerade in dem Fall!


----------



## Ørret (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*

Meine Frau angelt mich regelmäßig an die Wand und damit hab ich gar kein Problem! Der kleine anglerische Wettstreit unter uns bringt viel Spaß und ich muss mir auch kein  Gemecker anhören wenn ich mir z.B Mal ne neue Rolle gönne. :m


----------



## Dieter Aumüller (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*

Vor vielen Jahren ich denke so 25 - 30 hat meine Frau auch geangelt und dann kam der PC in Mode und da war es aus mit der Lust am angeln,dann gehe ich halt alleine mit dem Hund,denn der ist gerne am Wasser


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*

Bezüglich des Titels noch:
"Marc Jacobs" Stiefel musste ich googlen....

Aigle oder Eiger kannte ich dagegen....

:g:g


----------



## donak (3. März 2017)

*AW: Warum Frauen fischen: "Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs"*

Bei uns zahlt der Ehepartner die Hälfte vom Jahresbeitrag. Ist halt für Frau und Mann positiv, besser als quasi doppelter Beitrag.

Ich habe auch keine Schmerzen damit, wenn Frauen angeln. Meine Frau hatte schon einen Jagdschein, als ich sie kennen lernte, Angelschein hat sie durch mich gemacht. Jagdschein habe ich nicht und fühle mich nicht weniger Wert.


----------

